# urgent info needed



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi
The leader of the Hungarian German Rescue Foundation in october visits US to write a book about military and police dogs. We have contact to Department of Defense, but we need press connection to the New York Police Department. Our leader is a journalist who wrote dog related books in Hungary, and now she needs a contact to NYPD to know where to go, to get permit to speak K9 officers etc.
I can not find any connection in NYPD homepage so I turned to You for help.
So if You know an email address to find somebody please help us

Regards


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

NYPD - Contact Information


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Request for Interviews















﻿ Police related news in New York City is sought after by the print and electronic media with a fervor and consistency rarely exceeded in coverage of non police topics. Television, radio and major daily newspapers devote the majority of their news coverage time and space to such topics as crime civil demonstrations, disasters, high profile dignitary visits, civil disorders, and major trials. All these topics generate a heavy volume of inquiries and requests for spokespersons, briefings, press conferences, statements, advisories, and in-depth details of newsworthy incidents. All such inquiries and requests are funneled through the Office of the Deputy Commissioner, Public Information. We accept requests for interviews from local, national and international news agencies. Requests can be made for any member of the Department from the Police Commissioner to the Police Officer walking the beat regardless of the unit assigned. Inquiries can be made in writing to: 

Deputy Commissioner, Public Information
One Police Plaza - Room 1320
New York, N.Y. 10038
Attn: DCPI
Fax: (646) 610-8795 / 5856
Voice: (646) 610-6700


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

Thank You , these informations are useful for us.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Info and names, you may have luck contacting individual officers...

Inside NYPD: K-9 unit

Welcome to the NYC Transit Police K-9 Unit


----------

